
Show HN: Random Useful App Button - matulko
http://www.randomusefulapp.com
======
wingerlang
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=freemoviesapp....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=freemoviesapp.com)
\- Not really "useful" tbh

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.coursera.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.coursera.android)
\- I mean, kinda. But still not really.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=wp.wattpad](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=wp.wattpad)
\- Again, I don't really feel it is so useful.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.zedge.andr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.zedge.android)
\- Come on..

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lemon-optimize-your-
money/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lemon-optimize-your-
money/id984740998) \- Ok, I guess this one would be useful.

~~~
wingerlang
Edit: I tapped some more, like 10, and those were more useful. But it still
feels like it is just omitting games and then going to some random apps. Maybe
with lots of reviews (which I guess makes them useful to at least those
people).

~~~
matulko
thanks for taking time to look at it closely! I'm aware some aren't that much
useful, I'll try to redid a list when I have some time. If you have any
suggestions, I'd love to hear.

